# Best Mobile phone provider (for a smart phone!)



## Earnie

Hi,

Im bringing a smart phone (Samsung Nexus) to Spain and would like to know of the best mobile phone provider with data allowance I can get?
Ideally something with at least 1gb of data a month.
Looked at telitec but not sure.

thanks,
R


----------



## xicoalc

I have recently taken out a contract with SIMYO who are much cheaper than my other contract with vodaphone. I pay NO monthly line rental but must spend a minimum of 6 or 8 euros. Calls are 8c, SMS are 8c and i get a pretty good data allowance free of charge.

They piggy back off the Orange network which is ok I find especially in towns and cities. Telefonía móvil sin ataduras, tarifas bajas, móviles libres e internet móvil , i am very pleased with them compared to others i have had!


----------



## Stravinsky

Earnie said:


> Hi,
> 
> Im bringing a smart phone (Samsung Nexus) to Spain and would like to know of the best mobile phone provider with data allowance I can get?
> Ideally something with at least 1gb of data a month.
> Looked at telitec but not sure.
> 
> thanks,
> R


After having been jerked around by Vodaphone I eventually took some forum advice and went with Masmovil. The great thing about it is that you can pick and choose your setup, and can change it online whenever you want. I have an iPhone and I pay €13.50 a month and I have just 500 mb a month, as I only use it for emails and a bit of surfing. You can choose 1GB for a little more. Site HERE


----------



## xicoalc

Stravinsky said:


> After having been jerked around by Vodaphone I eventually took some forum advice and went with Masmovil. The great thing about it is that you can pick and choose your setup, and can change it online whenever you want. I have an iPhone and I pay €13.50 a month and I have just 500 mb a month, as I only use it for emails and a bit of surfing. You can choose 1GB for a little more. Site HERE


I hate vodafone! Are masmovil on the vodafone network though? the vodafone coverage is excellent! (shame about their service!)


----------



## Earnie

Stravinsky said:


> After having been jerked around by Vodaphone I eventually took some forum advice and went with Masmovil. The great thing about it is that you can pick and choose your setup, and can change it online whenever you want. I have an iPhone and I pay €13.50 a month and I have just 500 mb a month, as I only use it for emails and a bit of surfing. You can choose 1GB for a little more. Site HERE


Looks very good and in English as well so may go with them, thanks a lot!!


----------



## xicoalc

Earnie said:


> Looks very good and in English as well so may go with them, thanks a lot!!


Just to compare the simyo is free each month (just spend a minimum of 6.99 on calls) and you get 555mb free and all calls at 8c!


----------

